# old ones r the best



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on little Johnny. "None, they all fly away with the first gunshot." The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking." Then Little Johnny says, "I have a question for YOU. There are three women sitting on a bench having ice cream. One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?" The teacher, blushing a great deal, replies, "Well I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone." "The correct answer is the one with the wedding ring on... but I like your thinking." 
:roll: :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

mollmagee said:


> teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on little Johnny. "None, they all fly away with the first gunshot." The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking." Then Little Johnny says, "I have a question for YOU. There are three women sitting on a bench having ice cream. One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?" The teacher, blushing a great deal, replies, "Well I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone." "The correct answer is the one with the wedding ring on... but I like your thinking."
> :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't get it 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigbazza

How you disappoint me

And you look so cute in that avertar

Time for an update methinks

Aldra


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Ah, now aldra is involved I get it


----------

